# 13 year old Kenyan buids solar powered LED light to keep lions away



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 6, 2012)

I thought this was worth a mention. Apparently the lions in his area are spooked by lights so this bright kid rigged up a solar powered LED fixture to keep the lions away. So far it's been working.
:goodjob: :twothumbs


----------



## THE_dAY (Oct 6, 2012)

"What is extraordinary about this story is that Richard has had no books or access to technical information."

I'm very happy that his work was noticed and he's getting a scholarship out of it!


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 7, 2012)

Those light cores look like the 6v boat light lantern bits.


----------

